# كتاب الاساسي في اتزان السفينة



## احمد فالح مهدي (16 يناير 2015)

اخواني الاعزاء هذا الكتاب يبدا معك من الصفر الى اخر level وهو بالعربي وواضح جدا لكن يجب وضع هذه الملفات كلها في فايل واحد لانه سبعة اجزاء هذه ثلاث اجزاء والباقي سوف انزلهن نزل الكتاب لانه يستاهل التنزيل


----------



## ali abualaes (16 يناير 2015)

احسنت اخي المهندس احمد دائما مبدع​


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (16 يناير 2015)

*كتاب الاساسي في اتزان السفينة*

اخواني الاعزاء هذه الاجزاء الباقية بقى جزء واحد فقط


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (16 يناير 2015)

*كتاب الاساسي في اتزان السفينة*

الجزء الاخير السابع اخواني الاعزاء لاتنسو ان تضعوهن الاجزاء السبعة في فايل واحد ثم تعمل استخراج للكتاب او تقراه من اي ملف من الملفات المضغوطه الكناب يستاهل التنزيل بالعربي و200 صفحة


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (16 يناير 2015)

اشكرك اخي وعزيزي المهندس علي ( اذا نزلتهن الاجزاء السبعة رد لي خبر هل يمكن قراءة الكتاب)


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يناير 2015)

شكرا اخى الفاضل احمد المهدى للتنويه اخى الكريم تم ضم المواضيع كلها فى موضوع واحد لكى يتم الفك بطريقه صحيحه اخى الفاضل


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (18 يناير 2015)

اشكرك اخي المهندس ماهرانا لا اعرف كيف اضعهن كلهن في صفحة واحدة اذا تعلمني الطريقة لان يوجد عندي بعض البرامج والكتب المهمة واريد انزلهن بنفس الصفحة 
وانا لم اعرف لحد الان الكتاب يمكن ان تقرأه لو لا


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يناير 2015)

اخى المهندس احمد .. اكتب عادى جدا الموضوع الرئيسى .. والمشاركات التى تحتها اضف رد سريع .. هتلاقى حاجه اسمها الانتقال الى الوضوع المتطور دوس عليها هيعطيك نفس الذى فعلته فى الصفحه الرئيسية . وشكرا


----------



## mrabdo (28 يوليو 2016)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------

